# Trump accomplishes mission in N. Korea



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 12, 2018)

An agreement has been signed.

Donald Trump Hails 'Special Bond' Reached with Kim Jong-un; Signs Document After Summit | Breitbart


Trump-Kim summit


----------



## westwall (Jun 12, 2018)

That remains to be seen.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 12, 2018)

_Something_ has apparently been signed.

What, we have no idea.


----------



## Camp (Jun 12, 2018)

Nobody knows nothin', except for the stuff the press photographed when stupid trump held up the signed document for everyone to zoom and read it. Nothing new in the document it seems. Just hype and bullshit.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 12, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> _Something_ has apparently been signed.
> 
> What, we have no idea.


North Korea agrees to complete denuclearization.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 12, 2018)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > _Something_ has apparently been signed.
> ...





No. That didn't happen.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 12, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Try to keep up.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 12, 2018)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...





Read _closer_. I've seen the pictures. They promised nothing.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 12, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Read _closer_. I've seen the pictures. They promised nothing.



OMG... Pictures? The world is coming to an end... He seen Pictures...


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 12, 2018)

*Trump could walk on water and you liberal assholes would scream....."Trump can't swim!
Bunch of goddamn LOSERS!*


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

The man just finished an hour and 10 minutes of answering questions from reporters from all over the world.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> The man just finished an hour and 10 minutes of answering questions from reporters from all over the world.


  Just you watch...the MSM will have all sorts of negative things to say about the meeting....all day long today.


----------



## August West (Jun 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> The man just finished an hour and 10 minutes of answering questions from reporters from all over the world.


Reporters all over the world are aware of his 6.5 lies per day average. Do you think they take him seriously?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)

August West said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The man just finished an hour and 10 minutes of answering questions from reporters from all over the world.
> ...


You actually think they don't. That's funny.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

August West said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The man just finished an hour and 10 minutes of answering questions from reporters from all over the world.
> ...


You must be absolutely stupid not to believe what was seen on TV last night.  Do you have a TV set...or do you sit around playing video games 24/7?


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The man just finished an hour and 10 minutes of answering questions from reporters from all over the world.
> ...


Morning Joe is doing it now.  What a bunch of IDIOTS!


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Morning Joe just lied and said Trump is wrong about trade deficit with Canada.  They said we have a surplus.

Here are the real numbers:

Foreign Trade - U.S. Trade with Canada

$17 Billion deficit last year.
$11 Billion in 2016.
$15.5 Billion in 2015.
$36.5 Billion in 2014.
$31.6 Billion in 2013.

MSM FAKE NEWS AGAIN!


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Q:
*Can You Contact Morning Joe Via Email?*
A:
*QUICK ANSWER*
Comments to Morning Joe can be emailed to nbcnews@nbcuni.com. Users should mention in the email that the comments are referring to the Morning Joe program. You can also contact Morning Joe from a variety of social networks.
*FULL ANSWER*
Morning Joe is active on Twitter, Facebook, Google+ and Tumblr. Comments on these social networks are answered, although there is no guarantee that they will be read on air. On Twitter, tagging tweets with #morningjoe also helps increase the visibility of your comment. You should direct any media inquiries to mediainquiries@msnbc.com. Requests to license footage from Morning Joe can be addressed to footage@nbcuni.com.
Can You Contact Morning Joe Via Email?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 12, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *Trump could walk on water and you liberal assholes would scream....."Trump can't swim!
> Bunch of goddamn LOSERS!*


Funny part is -- you actually believe Trump can walk on water more so than you believe Jesus could -- let that marinate for a moment before you get upset at other people for not being sycophants.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 12, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump could walk on water and you liberal assholes would scream....."Trump can't swim!
> ...


*BREAKING NEWS!!
YOUR A GODDAMN MORON.*


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


uh huh

Donald Trump's misleading tweet on trade with Canada


----------



## OldLady (Jun 12, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> An agreement has been signed.
> 
> Donald Trump Hails 'Special Bond' Reached with Kim Jong-un; Signs Document After Summit | Breitbart
> 
> ...


Where's the part about Trump agreeing that the US will give up its joint military exercises with South Korea?
South Korea issued a statement saying, in effect, they've got to figure out what that means, so it is apparently a surprise to them.

Some will see that as a concession.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


*Thanks!  Here is a copy of the email I just sent.

Morning Joe just lied and said Trump is wrong about trade deficit with Canada. They said we have a surplus.

Here are the real numbers:

Foreign Trade - U.S. Trade with Canada

$17 Billion deficit last year.
$11 Billion in 2016.
$15.5 Billion in 2015.
$36.5 Billion in 2014.
$31.6 Billion in 2013.

MSM FAKE NEWS AGAIN! 

Why don't you people stop with the LYING TO THE AMERICAN PEOPLE?  Get back to me when you come up with an excuse!*


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Easily discernible from his avatar.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > An agreement has been signed.
> ...


It's called good faith....and saving money.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Maybe so.  It's likely due to Canadians coming to America for serious health care that they can't get at home....and then paying the bill after they get back home.

Canadian health care SUCKS!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Get on topic, would ya?  This is not about Fake News, Canada's trade deficit or Canadian healthcare.
Are you afraid to talk about what the President just accomplished in North Korea?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 12, 2018)

If this leads to no more wars on the Korean peninsula -- then it was a success

As far as Republicans cheerleading the same shit they were attacking Democrats for even considering -- that is nothing more than partisan hackery and you will never get ANYONE to admit to being a partisan hack and that their beliefs only hinge on if the person who did it had an R or D by their name.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Where Trump fucked up was screwing Ohio! Ohio does not have a trade deficit with Canada. Canada buys Ohio big time! These tarrifs hurt ohio badly in wallet. No pres has won with out taking Ohio. When these effects ripple through the wallets of Ohio it will cost votes!


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Not at all.  I'm comparing what MSNBC should be talking about with what they are actually doing.  I got a comment on it and I responded.

Trump did a great job this week at the G7 conference and the NOKO summit meeting....and all Morning Joe can do is lie about something else he said.

Read all posts in this thread.

Perhaps you're just pissed that I criticized your favorite news source.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 12, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> If this leads to no more wars on the Korean peninsula -- then it was a success
> 
> As far as Republicans cheerleading the same shit they were attacking Democrats for even considering -- that is nothing more than partisan hackery and you will never get ANYONE to admit to being a partisan hack and that their beliefs only hinge on if the person who did it had an R or D by their name.


Show where Democrats ever considered a deal with North Korea like the one Trump made...without lifting sanctions or paying billions of dollars up front.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 12, 2018)

The proof is in the pudding, or so they say.   IOW, handshakes and signatures on paper of promises is great, but the NKers have to follow through and  think we all know about their past record of doing that.   I can't see that we gave up much at all;  so what if we stop doing military exercises in the area with the SKers, it ain't like we can't start doing them in the future.   The current sanctions are still in place and will remain so until de-nuke is done.   And if this leads to the end of that war and the eventual removal of US forces on the Korean peninsula then that's a good thing.   Not to mention the end of the risk of nukes hitting the western US.

BUT - they gotta follow through and do what they said they would.   Will they?   Dunno.   Let's hope so, it's in everybody's best interest to stabilize that situation.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## del (Jun 12, 2018)

they signed a document!

maga, baby!


----------



## del (Jun 12, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *Trump could walk on water and you liberal assholes would scream....."Trump can't swim!
> Bunch of goddamn LOSERS!*



^

steals his lines from democrats


----------



## Jackson (Jun 12, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump could walk on water and you liberal assholes would scream....."Trump can't swim!
> ...


Biff, Trump can't walk on water nor clamed he could.  He can make deals and started with an important one last night.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 12, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


You don't know who Joe Hagin is do you?

Or else you wouldn't have said "Trump makes deals" -- because Trump had nothing to do with the negotiating in this deal -- Zero


----------



## Jackson (Jun 12, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Just shakin my head.  You are such a Democrat with weak rebuttals.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Only sycophants like Trump.


----------



## Camp (Jun 12, 2018)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > _Something_ has apparently been signed.
> ...


That means the USA would not be allowed to have nukes on bombers, storage, or nuke armed submarines in, over or near S. Korea. Not at ports or air bases, not hiding underwater within a few hundred miles of S. Korea. The agreement would greatly hinder and impact US preparedness with defense against both China and Russia.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 12, 2018)

Trump?

The dumbest, piece of shit POTUS in US history.

He makes some big deal about a deal that benefits ONLY North Korea and China.

_'China and North Korea are the clear winners from the Trump-Kim summit, while U.S. allies South Korea and Japan emerged the losers.'_

Go deeper: How North Korea's neighbors fared in the Trump-Kim summit


Trump...what a lowlife, man child, cry baby, trust-fund idiot. There are dogs running around Washington with more wisdom than this scumbag.

And you Trumpbots actually admit to looking up to this piece of excrement?

LOLOL...that speaks VOLUMES about you.


And you Trumpbots who think I hate the guy? Guess again. I pity the lowlife, son-of-a-bitch. You were the fucking morons who voted him into power. It's your fault that America is the laughing stock of the world...not Trump's.
 All of us with properly working brains knew he was nothing but a con artist...a stupid, lowlife, con artist. But you dip shits fell for it.
 I pity the whole bunch of you.
_
_


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 12, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Trump?
> 
> The dumbest, piece of shit POTUS in US history.
> 
> ...


wheesh, hate to be in the crowd that said he was going to start a nuclear war once you tear into them...go easy on them, they're still not over the election


----------



## skye (Jun 12, 2018)

A Nobel  Peace Prize for President Trump! 

Best President ever!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

skye said:


> A Nobel  Peace Prize for President Trump!
> 
> Best President ever!



What's he going to get a nobel prize for?


----------



## skye (Jun 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > A Nobel  Peace Prize for President Trump!
> ...



you ask what??

haven't you been watching, reading. following the news????????????

My GOD!


----------



## jillian (Jun 12, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> An agreement has been signed.
> 
> Donald Trump Hails 'Special Bond' Reached with Kim Jong-un; Signs Document After Summit | Breitbart
> 
> ...


So gullible. He got played. Dum dums


----------



## jillian (Jun 12, 2018)

skye said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Yes real news. Not the garbage trumpkins watch/read.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

skye said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Yes I have and that's why I asked the question.


----------



## skye (Jun 12, 2018)

jillian said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



moronic answer .....totally expected from you of course


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

skye said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Try answering my question please.  What is Trump going to get a nobel prize for?


----------



## skye (Jun 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




For bringing Peace to the Peninsula.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 12, 2018)

skye said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



But he didn't do that. Besides the war has been over for years. When was the last me north and south Korea fought a battle?


----------



## idb (Jun 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Maybe the US should make something that Canada wants to buy.


----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The President is making history! he is denuclearizing NK! 

Totally amazing!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 13, 2018)

He gave away joint military maneuvers with the South Koreans.  He gave Kim a night on the town in Singapore.  He gave a mirderous dictator world wide legitimacy.  And he got bupkis.  The Master Dealmaker!


----------



## idb (Jun 13, 2018)

Donald needs to align himself with new allies after pissing off all the old ones.
He's pulled out of agreements with old friends and signing agreements with new friends.
Is the US joining the Axis Of Evil?
As Fox News said...it was a historic meeting between the two dictators.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 13, 2018)

skye said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



What's amazing is you actually are trying to claim things that have not happened.


----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I have already answered you.

If you don't understand it's not my problem!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 13, 2018)

skye said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I understand that what you are doing is telling a huge lie. Trump hasn't done what you say.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 13, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Trump?
> 
> The dumbest, piece of shit POTUS in US history.
> 
> ...


lol...all cuz ya ran hillary...too late now, gotta pay for that ignorance and arrogance...your misery is my only solace.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 13, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Trump?
> ...



Typical Trumpbot. Assumes everyone who did not vote for Trump MUST have voted for Hillary.

Pathetic.

Guess again pal. I have never voted for either Dem or Rep in my ENTIRE LIFE. And I probably never will..both major parties are beyond pathetic.

And misery?

LOL...can't you stop being wrong?

I am not miserable about Trump being POTUS. I find it amusing. But it's not my problem. You see, I was raised in America...but my mother was Canadian and my father was British. I can live in any one of those three countries.
 And I presently go back and forth between Canada and America. Plus, I am financially self sufficient (not rich - just self-sufficient). As I watch America go down the toilet under Trump...I can just go and live in Canada or Britain until his pathetic term is over.
 I feel badly for the people Trump is slowly destroying. But it's not my fault or my problem.

But miserable? Don't make me laugh.

Next time...try not making so many ridiculous assumpions...you won't sound so staggeringly ignorant.

Ta ta.


----------



## idb (Jun 13, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Trump?
> ...


No defence of Trump...making Democrats cry is enough for you?
Who cares about America, eh?
My team won!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2018)

I believe most likely that every social studies and history teacher in public school are cautioning their students today to not believe any claim that denuclearization is coming to the peninsula because of the summit.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 13, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> I believe most likely that every social studies and history teacher in public school are cautioning their students today to not believe any claim that denuclearization is coming to the peninsula because of the summit.



Trump said, "There's no longer a nuclear threat from North Korea," and the Trumplodytes bought it, just like that.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 13, 2018)

There is a better case for giving Trump the Nobel Peace Prize then there was to give it to Obama.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2018)

I agree, Sly, that there is no reason for either Obama or Trump to have a Nobel.

Obama's award should not justify the same error being made for Trump.


----------



## usmcstinger (Jun 13, 2018)

Camp said:


> Nobody knows nothin', except for the stuff the press photographed when stupid trump held up the signed document for everyone to zoom and read it. Nothing new in the document it seems. Just hype and bullshit.


Obama and Kerry hid all kinds of crap with the horrific Iran deal.


----------



## usmcstinger (Jun 13, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Liberals like you always change the subject when you at a loss for words. For 8 years Obama did nothing in regard to North Korea. Can you tell us why?


----------



## usmcstinger (Jun 13, 2018)

Camp said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



And your source of your statement is?


----------



## Camp (Jun 13, 2018)

usmcstinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


What do you think the word denuclearization means?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2018)

When Trumpers begin "but Obama, Kerry, Clinton", they admit they have lost the discussion.

Trump did nothing worthwhile in Singapore.  His supporters apparently believe Trump never wanted a denuclearized Korean peninsula.

Well, he got what he wanted then.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 13, 2018)

Camp said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



So you made all that stuff up?   How would you know any of those details?   Do you really think China or Russia is going to invade South Korea?   If what you're saying is your opinion, that's fine but you should say so.   But you're presenting this stuff as fact, and some people would like to know where you learned this.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> When Trumpers begin "but Obama, Kerry, Clinton", they admit they have lost the discussion.
> 
> Trump did nothing worthwhile in Singapore.  His supporters apparently believe Trump never wanted a denuclearized Korean peninsula.
> 
> Well, he got what he wanted then.



Nobody cares what you think.  You should know that by now.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 13, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When Trumpers begin "but Obama, Kerry, Clinton", they admit they have lost the discussion.
> ...


Not only that, but he fails to recognize the pointing out of liberal double standards in calling attention to the fact that they did not criticize Obama, Kerry or Clinton....ever!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


We will move right on since that is a lie.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When Trumpers begin "but Obama, Kerry, Clinton", they admit they have lost the discussion.
> ...


An excellent definition of those on the far right who can't think.  Thanks, Leo.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 15, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Typical Trumpbot. Assumes everyone who did not vote for Trump MUST have voted for Hillary.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> ...


You'll have to forgive me as it is quite natural to mistake Canadian happiness for misery


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 15, 2018)

idb said:


> No defence of Trump...


none



> making Democrats cry is enough for you?


liberals, I'm a democrat



> Who cares about America, eh?


If my party cared about it they would not have chosen an inferior product to run against trump




> My team won!!!!


your team lost and now you must pay for that ignorance and arrogance


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> An agreement has been signed.
> 
> Donald Trump Hails 'Special Bond' Reached with Kim Jong-un; Signs Document After Summit | Breitbart
> 
> ...



Somehow I think NOT...Special Bond WTF are you talking about,you'll be telling me next both men should be given the Nobel Peace Prize...Huh...One a Murdering Despot,One a Fool


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When Trumpers begin "but Obama, Kerry, Clinton", they admit they have lost the discussion.
> ...


I DO,so you can shut your mouth now.


----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2018)

BLESS HIM


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



STFU 'funnyboy'


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > An agreement has been signed.
> ...



Kimmie stopped all his nuclear testing and ballistic missiles.   You guys were wetting your pants when Trump challenged little Kimmie.  Now Kimmie want's to 'make nice' because he is being strangled by Trump.   This is a great victory for the U.S. and the world.   Fuck the Nobel it lost whatever 'shine' it had when they gave it to Obumbler.  You do realize that Nobel was a munitions magnate?


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Sorry but the Train has Gone,you miss out again


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



So STFU anyway.


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Of course,you reckon everyone is as DUMB AS YOU...I stopped wetting my pants when I was two...seems you are having this problem still.

Something to help you


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> Of course,you reckon everyone is as DUMB AS YOU...I stopped wetting my pants when I was two...seems you are having this problem still.
> 
> Something to help you




No, for example, you're DUMBER than me and yo 'mamma' tole me yo still messing yo pants.


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Of course,you reckon everyone is as DUMB AS YOU...I stopped wetting my pants when I was two...seems you are having this problem still.
> ...


Not that amusing,actually pretty childish...you just are not Original,BUT HERE IS SOMETHING MORE MANLY FOR YOU TO CONTEMPLATE


Enjoy....Play Loudly...GO LEO


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Crappy Reggae.....Is that your band?  Keep your day job.


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


How ignorant you are,,all Music styles originated in Jamaica after rock and roll,and some of the worlds Greatest Musicians have spent time there both writing, recording with local musicians and also recording with them in collaboration...Mick Jagger with Peter Tosh,Paul Simon,Elton John,come to mind...From Ska to Rock Steady,Reggae to DJ,From Dub to Trance.....All originated in JA......Anyway I said you were unoriginal and you are...but I gave you the opportunity to have wet dreams instead of wetting the bed but instead you turned out to be a Real Wanker.

Leo,I am theliq....Ever Living Ever Faithful Ever Sure.......You are defeated by your own weapon,YOUR MOUTH.

You have a mental age of the same lenght of your dick...so that would be about 2 wouldn't it Leo.....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLr


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

skye said:


> BLESS HIM


U HAVE BECOME A RETARD


----------



## theliq (Jun 16, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


He invented Dynamite


----------

